# Kreative Köpfchen gesucht für Java-Sql Projekt.



## kleiner_Teddy (3. Feb 2009)

Hey,
ich möchte in Wirtschaftsinformatik meine mündliche Prüfung machen, dazu sollen wir ein Projekt erstellen
welches EPK, SQL und Java verbindet.
Die zwei Mädels letztes Jahr haben zum Beispiel ein Programm zur Verwaltung einer Videothek geschrieben.
Bin schon die ganze Zeit fieberhaft am Krübeln was ich machen könnte und dachte vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee auf die ich selbst garnich kommen würde 

Sollte allerdings auch nich gaaaanz so schwierig sein denn wir haben erst 1 Jahr effektiv Java gelernt 

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Ideen


----------



## Saxony (3. Feb 2009)

Hiho,

dan nschreib doch einen grafischen Editor für EPK (ereignisgesteuerte Prozeßketten), welcher eine DB zur Datensicherung verwendet. 

Ansonsten gibt es halt die klassischen Beispiele:

- Adressverwaltung
- Terminkalender
- Fahrtenbuch
- Datenbank für Sammelkartenspiele (z.b. Magic the Gathering) 
- MP3 Verwaltung
- Kassensystem
- Bibliotheksausleihe

bye Saxony


----------



## kleiner_Teddy (3. Feb 2009)

Hey dankeschön hört sich schonmal schick an deine Liste 
Naja dein erstes Thema würd ich wohl umgehn ^^ ... war in der 11ten Klasse noch in Datenverarbeitung und durfte dann in Informatik wechseln und in DV ham wir nur Excel und so "gelernt" ^^ ...

Aber danke dir


----------



## Landei (3. Feb 2009)

[edit]War Quatsch[/edit]


----------

